# Sundown - Thursday, 3/17



## Greg (Mar 14, 2011)

Plan accordingly. Sunny and 56 after a day of rain. Slush moguls that should be built up nice after tomorrow. Granite exposure is to be expected. Mandatory trough hopping. Skip the tunes. I'll be there early to scrape up the slush.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 14, 2011)

Be there with my rock board waiting in the wings.....if nessessary! The PUSH to 60 is ON!!!!!


----------



## 180 (Mar 14, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

Very little, if any base loss today. Tomorrow is a cold rain. Thursday 57 and sunny so it should be mint.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 15, 2011)

in


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

looking at 2 to 4 (or 5) on Thursday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> looking at 2 to 4 (or 5) on Thursday.



I'll be 11-3:30 or so. Maybe 10 am if it seems like it will be somewhat soft.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2011)

In.... probably similar to yesterday arrive between 11 and 12 and ski until 3/4.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 16, 2011)

Hopefully I will be there around 1pm.....maybe earlier if I can swing it.  See ya there!!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2011)

Got a full day tomorrow. Hope to get everything done in the morning. Hope to be there for 11 am. Gotta roll by 3:45. Boo.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

Most likely skipping tomorrow. Gonna try to get out for a bit on Friday instead.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 17, 2011)

7:25 and the place looks sweet.  rain proof snow!    

once we get the parks up we;ll start side slipping gunny to smooth out the tracks and hopefully grow dem bumps.  PLEASE STAY OUT OF THE CENTER.  no one cares if hte middle is good.  thank you.  

mogul queen.... go fast into the 2nd jumps.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2011)

According to the Sundown site the current temp is 38.8.  The sun is nice and bright here in the 'bury.  Its gonna be a good day!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn, looks like it's going to be a great day at the institution!  Rip it up guys!



ishovelsnow said:


> PLEASE STAY OUT OF THE CENTER.  no one cares if hte middle is good.  thank you.



Very true, the lines to the sides need the attention...



ishovelsnow said:


> mogul queen.... go fast into the 2nd jumps.



Mr. Shovel speaks the truth.  The first time I tried I was way to slow and came down on the flat way before the transition.  The snow was soft, so my skis sunk in and I did a front flip down onto the transition.  It was kinda fun, but only because the snow was super soft.  I eventually got up to going fast enough that I was just barely making the transition.  If I can do it anyone can!  Just keep your weight forward!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Mr. Shovel speaks the truth.  The first time I tried I was way to slow and came down on the flat way before the transition.  The snow was soft, so my skis sunk in and I did a front flip down onto the transition.  It was kinda fun, but only because the snow was super soft.  I eventually got up to going fast enough that I was just barely making the transition.  If I can do it anyone can!  Just keep your weight forward!



yeah, landing short sucks, my back still hurts -


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> PLEASE STAY OUT OF THE CENTER.



where's Rudy when you need him.....


----------



## marcski (Mar 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> where's Rudy when you need him.....



Rudi, I got to get a message to you, Rudi....


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2011)

Hill looks great. Bumps are all lit up in the sun. In the 50s. Todays the day!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2011)

how do i get out of work today and tomorrow.  well, i already covered tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> how do i get out of work today and tomorrow.  well, i already covered tomorrow.



snow on the roof causing unsafe conditions and the building should be evacuated immediately.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2011)

Bumps are EPIC. Anyone not here right now is a goddamn fool. Believe it.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2011)

Greg said:


> Bumps are EPIC. Anyone not here right now is a goddamn fool. Believe it.



conf call ends in 30 minutes, out the door right after that.


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2011)

Greg said:


> Bumps are EPIC. Anyone not here right now is a goddamn fool. Believe it.



,,,or just not lucky enough to be able to keep taking days off from work.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2011)

severine said:


> ,,,or just not lucky enough to be able to keep taking days off from work.



not luck, planning ;-)


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 17, 2011)

Whats Saturday looking like weather-wise?

Already clearing space on the vid-cam.  Chargin batteries.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 17, 2011)

Greg said:


> Bumps are EPIC. Anyone not here right now is a goddamn fool. Believe it.



That's not very nice.

Regards,

Goddamn Fool


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2011)

Landings are soft.  Chris Grassi just landed a 360. Jack97 threw a quad twisted daffy spread combo.


----------



## marcski (Mar 17, 2011)

Greg said:


> Landings are soft.  Chris Grassi just landed a 360. Jack97 threw a quad twisted daffy spread combo.



My Grandma used to do those back in the day on 210's.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 17, 2011)

severine said:


> ,,,or just not lucky enough to be able to keep taking days off from work.


Or, on the opposite end, will be skiing spring bumps every Saturday and Sunday here on out into May and just spent a long weekend in Colorado including pow bumps at the Jane. I can survive on a couple hours after work.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 17, 2011)

Greg said:


> Landings are soft.  Chris Grassi just landed a 360. Jack97 threw a quad twisted daffy spread combo.


I'm planning on a cork 10 when I get there.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2011)

Dumper 720


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2011)

Tell mgt to blast some tunes from the race shack.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Whats Saturday looking like weather-wise?
> 
> Already clearing space on the vid-cam.  Chargin batteries.




Saturday: A chance for morning showers, then becoming partly sunny. Much cooler with highs near 50. Northeast winds around 5 mph

should stay soft overnight friday.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Or, on the opposite end, will be skiing spring bumps every Saturday and Sunday here on out into early april and just spent a long weekend in Colorado including pow bumps at the Jane. I can survive on a couple hours after work.



there, thats probably more accurate.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2011)

Greg said:


> Bumps are EPIC. Anyone not here right now is a goddamn fool. Believe it.



Fuck you.

Goddamn work...


----------



## powhunter (Mar 17, 2011)

Fuckaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 17, 2011)

great day of shredding.   more tomorrow .  sick


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2011)

severine said:


> ,,,or just not lucky enough to be able to keep taking days off from work.



:-? I was only kidding. And I knew it would get Brian fired up. that's what guys do, remember?



gmcunni said:


> not luck, planning ;-)



Exactly. I've been planning this week since November. Didn't turn out end to end epic, but pretty damn great.



bvibert said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> Goddamn work...



Looks like it worked! :lol:


----------

